# My first Cut-Out Pics and Extraction Question



## TriJim (Mar 11, 2011)

Don't heat the honey - ruins it for man or beast. Just crush the honeycomb and use a kitchen strainer or panty hose to separate honey and everything else. Place wax from stainer in cheesecloth and heat with water in crockpot. When the crockpot water cools, your wax will be in a cake under the water and bee parts will be stuck in cheesecloth. Good luck.


----------

